# Thinking of Retiring in Egypt



## SalmaHAH

I am seriously thinking of retiring in Luxor (West Bank)...anyone know what a nice flat would run there? I love Egypt and miss it very much.


----------



## Horus

SalmaHAH said:


> I am seriously thinking of retiring in Luxor (West Bank)...anyone know what a nice flat would run there? I love Egypt and miss it very much.


Yes Luxur is nice, I looked into it and stayed at some accommodation they run in Sharm, but it was to rent not to buy..as in any purchase you need your due diligence report and it might be best to rent first. 

There is a development on the Nile:

Studio Prices start from

£34000 - £37K

2 bedroom is £62 - £68K

Sorry I cannot mention the company, that would be spam and I have NO idea of this complex and if there are any issues with buying. I know renting they seem VERY professional

That gives you an idea, but hey Luxor is not my cup of mint tea and I don't like any flying bugs etc the Nile might attract when the moon shines off it I am a big girl that way


----------



## SalmaHAH

That is great information Horus, thank you so much. I spent several months on the West Bank of Luxor, I loved it! Perhaps renting would be a better idea. That way if I wanted I could move back to the States... I miss Egypt though. I never saw any large flying bugs LOL


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus you can say the company that is doing the development, reference to a company from a regular poster is allowed at my discretion

Maiden


----------



## Horus

Hi

The company is called Egyptian Experience, they might have properties to rent however no matter how many awards a company has won or how wonderful the experience was on holiday renting and buying are a different kettle of fish.

I won't post a link you can find Egyptian Experience on the internet.

In any case please see the stickies here about purchasing property and make sure that you get a due diligence report.

I rented with Egyptian Experience and they were fantastic they could not do enough for me... however "buyer beware" you could stand to lose thousands.

Personally myself I would never buy a property not completed but that is my choice - but even then you must be very cautious.

I have not seen nor stayed at the Luxor complex however...

Good luck in your retirement I suggest re-visting Egypt and staying a while before you decide what you want to do; it is a developing country.


----------

